# Going on my first real salt water tank



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

So after a long time of saving and buying equipment piece by piece I have finally got my salt water going.

I have two magnum 350's running right now until I can get a sump going. There's just the filter sleeve and activated carbon in them. The rock is almost cured and I've been cleaning the filter sleeves regularly with water changes. My ammonia is at 1, Nitrite at .5 and Nitrate at 5.0.

I got some of the live rock from a guy in town and there are some yellow polyps, red mushrooms, snails and other things that look like they've been doing well since put in my tank last week. So today I bought 10 blue legged hermit crabs, so I'm hoping they'll survive. I'm going to try to keep a close eye on them to keep count over the next few weeks.

I have a 30 gallon that has two firefish in. I've had them for about 3 months now helping me build my confidence in their survival. But he's some pics from my 72.




























Can anyone help me identify the green stuff in the last pic? I've figured out most of what's in my tank from the rock I bought from an established tank that he wanted to downsized.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The Green stuff is a form of Macro Algae. A closer pic may help provide an ID on the species, but chances are, It will eventually become the food of one of the fish you introduce to the system. Especially if you add the ever-so-common Yellow tang, who would likely consume most if not all of that within a day or so.

Best of luck on your continued success, and keep us posted on your progress. Also, I would wait until your tank completes the initial cycle before you go adding anything else to the tank..


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just did a water change. About 15 gallons and that Macro algae, believe it or not got sucked up into the hose.

I've learned earlier that if you take that big suction tube off the hose, you can get a lot better suction. So that algae was no competition.

My wish list stock is:

Two firefish (already have in another fish only tank)
Multiple ocellaris
Mandarin Goby, (I should have enough rock and I'll add supplement copepods)
Dwarf Lionfish

Finger sponge
Magnificent Anemone

Coral Banded Shrimp (mated pair)
T. Maxima

I know, I'm saving for a MH, right now I just have 130 watt PC.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I think even the dwarf lionfish is something you want to avoid in a reef tank that has inverts and smaller fish. I think it might eat the shrimp and the other fish if he can fit them in his mouth.

Someone who knows more will let me know if I'm on the right track here.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's a gamble, but the coral banded shrimp will be my only invertebrates, except for a few snails and my blue legged hermit crabs, which I don't mind missing a few since I can easily get a bundle of 50 or 100.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldnt get a Lionfish. These should really only be specie only or predator, and FOWLR, as most can attack corals (Dwarfs are more peaceful, though). Its just not worth the risk.

Dont get aMandarin untill your tank is at least 6 months old, preferably more. You will constantly need to add pods at the very most, once a week. They eat an absolutle ton of these. A refugium helps too.

I'm not sure about the multiple Clownfish thing. Just because they have groups in the wild doesnt they will in captivity (Again, not sure). I would only get one pair, since two aggresive females can really pose a threat.

Firefish are good.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I know several people who keep lionfish in reef tanks with no issues involving coral. The lionfish haven't tolerated inverts though.

+1 for not getting a mandarin. You need is a very established tank or they'll just waste away. I see so many people bring skinny, starving mandarins into my LFS. If you do add the mandarin, wait a while! And add copepods multiple times to give them a good chance to establish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I understand about the lionfish - they're generally "reef safe" and won't bug corals or CUC inverts, but might eat the more expensive shrimp, crabs, etc. and will eat any fish small enough to fit in their mouths.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in no rush for the Mandarin. I have 80lbs of rock right now, and I'll ad refugium later. I know where I can get one that will eat brine shrimp, but I'm still going to wait until early next year to get one.

Once my nitrates get in order, I'm going to add the two firefish, then see how that goes for a few months then add the clown fish and banded coral shrimp. I know I shouldn't be impatient and it's taken me over a year just to get to this point of getting it set up. 

Probably going to have cleaner shrimp or other easily bred shrimp to have fresh larvae going into the main tank from my refugium. 

I just ordered 3 powerheads from Petsolutions. 1 nano and 2 #3 of Hydor Koralia Pumps. The nano I'm going to put behind my rock and blow it into them and the other two I'm going to set towards the top of both sides blowing down to the middle across the rock.

Also, is this normal? Two of my hermit crabs and snail have entirely cleaned a portion of rock.
I'm in no rush for the Mandarin. I have 80lbs of rock right now, and I'll ad refugium later. I know where I can get one that will eat brine shrimp, but I'm still going to wait until early next year to get one.

Once my nitrates get in order, I'm going to add the two firefish, then see how that goes for a few months then add the clown fish and banded coral shrimp. I know I shouldn't be impatient and it's taken me over a year just to get to this point of getting it set up. 

Probably going to have cleaner shrimp or other easily bred shrimp to have fresh larvae going into the main tank from my refugium. 

I just ordered 3 powerheads from Petsolutions. 1 nano and 2 #3 of Hydor Koralia Pumps. The nano I'm going to put behind my rock and blow it into them and the other two I'm going to set towards the top of both sides blowing down to the middle across the rock.

Also, is this normal? Two of my hermit crabs and snail have entirely cleaned a portion of rock.

[img]http://a761.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/2/l_ba85966faef4391a20d82e8e68b22598.jpg


----------

